# Master and Slave Connection SolusVM



## Tactical (Nov 3, 2013)

I was wondering if any has came up with a problem where the master and slave were not communicating with each other? Everything in the settings look correct firewall rules are correct.  Yes i tried google also for a answer also and solusvm. Which they don't have a clue. I also like to thank @HalfEatenPie for some direction this morning on irc!


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 3, 2013)

Can both servers ping each other?


----------



## Tactical (Nov 3, 2013)

yea both server ping each other and i can access the http://nodename:6767/command.php on the node also


----------



## Hassan (Nov 3, 2013)

You may have already tried this, but check /usr/local/solusvm/data/allow.dat on the slave and make sure the IP in the file matches the IP of your master.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 3, 2013)

yea looked at it that also and it the masters ip.


----------



## WSWD (Nov 3, 2013)

Had this happen to one of our slaves about 2 months ago.  Was working great for months, and then just lost it in Solus.  About the same time (perhaps a coincidence) I lost the ability to use the "Change Owner" feature.  I simply updated the master and every slave manually, and it fixed itself.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 3, 2013)

Yea I tried that come to find out after I migrated everyone off the server and did a complete os reinstall and solus it started acting up again. Change themes from bootstrap to clean blue and it works fine now. All that dam down time due to a broken theme lol oh well its life!


----------



## WSWD (Nov 3, 2013)

Ha ha ha!!!  What a mess!  Glad everything is working though.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## fahad (Nov 5, 2013)

Tactical said:


> Yea I tried that come to find out after I migrated everyone off the server and did a complete os reinstall and solus it started acting up again. Change themes from bootstrap to clean blue and it works fine now. All that dam down time due to a broken theme lol oh well its life!



It is great to hear that.


----------

